# Smoked pickled garlic



## bigdaddyviking67 (Aug 10, 2005)

Me and my neighbor love to get whole peeled cloves of garlic from Sams Club, and we pickle them into pint jars. We use the usual pickling spices but we like to add some fresh grown cayenne and habanero peppers to the jars before processing. After letting them sit for a few weeks we take them and place them on skewers or a vegie rack and smoke them for a few hours, they are really good appitizers or beer complimentors as we call them, everyone loves them, well the gaseous aftermath is not to appreciated by the wifes though.


----------

